# NIMANIAN DE MAAN, NITANIAN DE TAN



## Tosh (Apr 1, 2022)

WJKK WJKF
Can anyone shed more information about these very common phrases which we hear in Ardaas and other times when kiryanyas do manglacharan.
Are these phrases taken from some sikh granth?
With regards. Tosh.


----------



## swarn bains (Apr 28, 2022)

these are added by sgpc, and people keep adding their own as well.
guru Gobind Singh's ardas was   after guru teg bahadar, he said jo jee aae so raji jaae, tere bhane sarbat ka bhalla


----------

